# Какие вопросы нужно задать незнакомому мануальному терапевту



## ryoken (7 Авг 2009)

По совету Андрея (AIR) приступил к поиску мануальщика (остеопата), который обладает мягкой техникой массажа.

Остеопата я не нашел. К массажистам идти не хочется.
Остается одно - мануальный терапевт.
Я имел дело с одним мануальным терапевтам, увидел кой-какие плюсы и минусы.
Посоветуйте пожалуйста, как можно без наличия отзывов понять, хоть на глазок, что этому специалисту можно доверить свою шею.

Вот список критериев которые я выделил по своему опыту:

1. Не трогать непосредственно позвоночник. Все манипуляции вокруг.
2. Мануальщик должен иметь медицинское образование (невролог?)
3. Опыт работы с шейным отделом (попросить отзывы его пациентов?)
4. Он должен работать со снимками, уметь читать снимки (что для этого бы спросить - может заключение не показывать?)
5. Должен состоять во всеросийском обществе мануальщиков (или что-то в этом роде). Иметь какую-нибудь лицензию (честно говоря, не знаю какую)

Может ли врач санатория быть специалистом, или это должен быть только специалист частной клиники?

Знающие люди! Прокомментируйте пожалуйста правильны ли эти критерии выбора врача? Какие вопросы нужно задать мануальщику, чтобы хоть как то понять его уровень? Поделитесь пожалуйста своим опытом.


----------



## nuwa (7 Авг 2009)

> Может ли врач санатория быть специалистом, или это должен быть только специалист частной клиники?



Однозначно, работа в частной клинике не говорит о высоком уровне специалиста, как и госмедицина - о её низком качестве. Врач (хороший или не очень) работает там, где ему удобнее по целему ряду причин.


----------



## ryoken (7 Авг 2009)

Спасибо что перенесли тему сюда ) :blush200: Прошу прощения, что сглупил с интерфейсом. Хотелось бы не сглупить с выбором врача, ибо навредить неправильная методика может и еще как.

Пока что в санаториях я встречаю врачей, которые прописывают хондропротекторы и отправляют в ортопедический салон, чтобы я немедленно купил стельки, которые помогут быстрей избавиться от проблем в шейном отделе. В поликлинике иначе - найз, найз и еще раз найз. Есть и интересные советы, из которых я уже составил приблизительный план лечения. 

А вот единственная клиника вертебронверологии в регионе просто недоступна. Постоянно звоню "нет ли окошечка на прием", но пока ближайший только 17 августа. К тому же в этой клинике тоже разные врачи, судя по отзывам которые я нашел в сети.

Подумываю подлечиться в МСК. У меня командировка в октябре-ноябре. На недельку, может дней на 10. Но можно ли за это время, при условии, что я буду занят до 7-8 вечера, что нибудь сделать? А главное, сомневаюсь, что при моем состоянии, если оно будет ухудшаться, я вообще останусь работать...


----------



## druk (7 Авг 2009)

ryoken _(Адрес: Пятигорск)_,
вообще тут много где на форуме написано, что очень хорошие санатории в Пятигорске, многие туда хотят съездить... 

а по критериям:


> 2. Мануальщик должен иметь медицинское образование (невролог?)


На своем опыте проверил - не всегда врач с мед. образованием лучше народного знахаря например


> 3. Опыт работы с шейным отделом (попросить отзывы его пациентов?)


Отзывы можно накатать самому, сейчас медицина у нас предприимчивая  Лучше найдите отзывы у вылеченных с подобной проблемой


> 5. Должен состоять во всеросийском обществе мануальщиков (или что-то в этом роде).


ни о чем это также не говорит...

Прозвоните санатории! я бы так на вашем месте поступил


----------



## nuwa (7 Авг 2009)

druk написал(а):


> На своем опыте проверил - не всегда врач с мед. образованием лучше народного знахаря, например.


Ну врач всегда с высшим медицинским образованием...

Только речь идёт не о квалификации знахарей - риск, конечно, благородное дело, но пусть каждый несёт сам за себя ответственность, знахарей мы не обсуждаем. Здесь профессиональный форум и мы говорим о специалистах.

Речь идёт о том, как среди мануальных терапевтов, которых Вы видите впервые, распознать врача низкой квалификации. Или наоборот, утвердиться в мнении, что Вы пришли по назначению.

Моё мнение, после достаточно долгой работы в многопрофильном медцентре, где была осуществлена попытка создать клинику высокого уровня, с прекрасными специалистами независимо от их учёной степени и звания, знания - да, имеют базовую ценность, но... врач - профессия творческая, одних знаний мало, нужен талант и работоспособность. Порой при одних и тех же данных "в задаче" у разных пациентов, у талантливого специалиста рождаеются и разные, порой нестандартные  решения.  Это на уровне иррациональном, как чутьё или интуиция... И очень часто такие вот талантливые люди так и идут по жизни просто неся звание - врач, доктор.

Только отзывы уже вылеченых врачом пациентов, личные отзывы, могут служить гарантией, что Вы обратились к хорошему врачу. 

Удачи Вам, ищите - и обязательно найдёте! Если что - приезжайте, даже здесь, на форуме есть уникальные специалисты в своём деле, непредвзятые отзывы о которых Вы наверняка читали.


----------



## Ole (10 Авг 2009)

Я в первый раз пошла к мануальщику с дуру лет 10  назад
(ничего не болело ни до ни после)

2-ой раз с горя 2.5 года назад к первому попавшемуся, с мыслью,
пусть свернет мне шею окончательно, жить все равно не возможно -
оказалось супер - 2-мя пальцами повернул шею и сильные боли сразу ушли и голова стала поварачиваться.

3-го год выбирала (2-ой не принимает временно) - и диплом, отзывы пациентов и врачей и др. мануальщиков (в частности 2-го), и снимки читает, и медотики мягкие и слова умные.
Методики на деле оказались не мягкие - ретролистез он мне вправил
непрошено и кардинально. А окончательный диагноз после дорогого лечения был тот, что в меня бесы вселились и в спине идет война между добром и злом О_О.
Пока не умерла, но и счастья особого тоже нет - война в спине продолжается. Правда повеселилась.

PS  Я еще не встречала врача , который бы объяснил, что и как 
он будет делать.  обычно - я  звезда - закрой рот и получай удовольствие. Так что фиг вы узнаете какие у него методики.


----------



## ryoken (14 Авг 2009)

Сходил в один из санаториев, который специализируется по неврологии.
Попал на прием к неврологу. Он куда то торопился, поэтому снимки смотреть не стал. Сказал что протестирует меня каким-то хитрым методом. 
Уложил на кушетку. Заставил  поднять руки и соединить вначале большой и указательный палец, потом заставил согнуть ногу и стал давить на ногу, пытаясь ее разогнуть, а я должен был противодействовать. И так надо было менять комбинации пальцев. Если ногу удавалось разогнуть, то ставился диагноз. В итоге у меня больная печень и психика (страх).
Когда я спросил надо ли делать биохимические анализы, чтобы узнать что с печенью, он сказал не нужно. Итак все понятно. Надо лечить остеопатическими техниками.

Я пытался ему рассказывать про протрузии в шейном отделе, а он мне все про печень. Из-за нервов и печени все проблемы...

Знающие люди! Прокомментируйте пожалуйста этот метод диагностики и то, что можно лечить печень, не сделав анализ или УЗИ....


----------



## nuwa (14 Авг 2009)

Ну попросите у участкового направление на УЗИ брюшной полости и клинические анализы, биохимию крови, чтобы не тратить время и деньги на лечение остеопатическими методами психики, а заодно и протрузий в шейном отделе через желчный пузырь, пардон, печень!

И Вам спокойней будет... А заодно проверите точность метода остеопатической диагностики.

Давайте уж к нам... в командировку!


----------



## ryoken (18 Авг 2009)

Nuwa

Самое интересное было, когда я спросил про физиопроцедуры. Остеопат взял бумажку написал фонофорез. 
Вначале попробовал согнуть ногу без бумажки - не получилось. При этом приговаривал "вот видишь - нога сильная".
Потом положил бумажку с надписью фонофорез на живот и опять попробовал согнуть мне ногу. Нога безвольно упала. 
"Вот видишь - фонофорез не для тебя".

Когда я начал возражать, он сказал, что я не верю своему телу, а значит лечить меня бесполезно.

Еще сказал, что лечить структуру (убирать протрузии...хммммм....) будет только когда снимет эмоции. А это как минимум 3 сеанса.

ЖУТКО ИНТЕРЕСНО, ЖУТКО....Но все же я с единственным остеопатом на КМВ (реально больше никого в этой области нет) я попращался.

УЗИ печени показало расширение протоков (предположительно из-за интоксикации). Так что даже не знаю...


----------



## ТОТ (18 Авг 2009)

Уважаемый ryoken!
Из своих не маленьньких хождений по специалистам nono и СПЕЦИАЛИСТАМ good, я сделал следующий вывод.
Для того чтобы найти нужного СПЕЦИАЛИСТА, я анализирую некоторые нюансы:
1. Отзывы близких мне людей.
2. Обязательная положительная динамика уже на 3-5 приёме.
3. Улучшение должно держаться продолжительное время, как минимум терапевтического эффекта должно хватать до следующего сеанса, а так как промежуток времени между сеансами постепенно будет увеличиваться, то и хорошее самочувствие будет с Вами всё больше и больше времени.
4.И пожалуй один из самых главных критериев отбора: Вера в специалиста к которому Вы ходите, хотя бы через 3-5 сеансов. Ибо при отсутствии Веры, ваше выздоровление, как минимум усложниться. Так что, если не верите, то лучше не ходите....

Удачи Вам и Здоровья!


----------

